# Regarding Ontario PNP Program....



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

*What are the chances to get an Ontario PNP?*

My wife has bachelor's in Eng with 7.5 in 4 module of IELTS and CLB 5 in TEF and I have a 2-year college diploma in electronics with 7 all in IELTS and CLB 3 in French. She has 4 years experience in CSE and I have experience in installation CPE for ISP and CSE in ISP. What are the chances to get Ontario OINP?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Not very good.


----------



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

how can you assume? please provide justification


----------



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello every one:

Can any one tell me having education gap and employment matters for ONtario PNP program????


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

itsme2000 said:


> Hello every one:
> 
> Can any one tell me having education gap and employment matters for ONtario PNP program????


Can you tell us why those two matters wouldn't mattet? Canada is seeking qualified people as immigrants and there are many without those deficiencies.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

itsme2000 said:


> how can you assume?



Based on knowledge of, and experience with, the system.

From a quick glance it doesn't appear to me that you are offering anything particular special. Your qualifications are hardly unique and are, in fact, very common.


----------



## Dee Dee (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,
We have applied for OINP through express entry after getting a PT notification and from DHL delivery info we got to know that our application was received on 8 January 2016.... its been almost 3 months and we haven't heard anything from them yet.... neither got any acknowledgement mail.... Can anyone please tell me if its normal, or anything we need to do?.... Thank you...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dee Dee said:


> Hello,
> We have applied for OINP through express entry after getting a PT notification and from DHL delivery info we got to know that our application was received on 8 January 2016.... its been almost 3 months and we haven't heard anything from them yet.... neither got any acknowledgement mail.... Can anyone please tell me if its normal, or anything we need to do?.... Thank you...



You do realize that you are dealing with a government bureaucracy and that they never do anything quickly right? Add in the extra workload due to them bringing in refugees and that will add to the delay.


----------

